
ABC to look at 'Star Wars' live-action TV series - rosser
http://www.cnn.com/2013/01/11/showbiz/tv/abc-star-wars-tv-series-ew/index.html?hpt=hp_t3
======
rikacomet
The case is against live-action for many reasons:

A. Disney just took things over from LA, so its a very risky decision to fun a
live-action series because A. Star Wars came into prominence as a movie B. The
New Content won't be the same (Yoda-Obi Wan are both ghosts now, Luke might be
a old man now, and lot of the real life actors are either old or have moved on
to other projects). At this point, they would certainly introduce a lot of new
characters, A movie is the safe bet I think honestly.

B. The return on 120 minute content for a movie vs a live-action tv series are
worlds apart. Movies make a lot of money for a lot less content.

C. Movies stars and Movie Production houses have a bigger mass appeal and
reach than TV ones.

~~~
stackcollision
Who said the TV series would have to take the place of the final 3 movies? The
star wars universe is vast in both history and size, they could set a TV show
at any of a hundred interesting times without tying directly into the movies
at all.

~~~
rikacomet
true, but they already announced that the upcoming movies would be set after
the story line of the movies. While they are doing that, on the second hand
funding a live-action somewhere else in the star wars timeline might be to
hush hush!

------
myle
Is it only me that thought of the conjecture/theorem abc?

